

MIT Police officer shot dead - sGrabber

It is now reported that MIT officer has been shot dead near Stata center.<p>Boston has always been a safe place, specially MIT campus with such great MIT police. Hope things are normal in Boston soon.<p>http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/campus-shooting-officer-killed-0419.html
======
sGrabber
CAPTURED !!! Finally the hunt is over

Thanks to the authorities. I am sure Boston will be as safe a place as it was
earlier. Boston is a Home to prestigious MIT and Harvard, along with more than
60 other universities. Vibrant Boston area is full of students and workers
from all over the world and I am sure very soon it will revive its charm as
lively safe place

John Lennon said "give peace a chance"!

